# How do you know what type of rims are on a bike?



## malloy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I see people talk about different rims (i.e. S-2, S-5, etc), but can't really find any info on IDing the rims on my bike? The rims measures 22.75" across the rim without tires.  Is it stamped somewhere on the rim?  I can't find any marks on the rims.

Here's a picture of the bike (taken apart






I'm told it's a '39 Schwinn DX.  I'm planning on just cleaning up the bike, cleaning the bearings/departure and repacking them.  I was trying to free up the spoke nipples on both rims (36-spokes each), and I freed up all but 4 (broke the spoke).    

I would like to replace the spokes (along with the nipples) on these rims, but not really sure what to buy?  Don't need to be NOS or used, but something that looks right (and I don't want to alter the rim or hubs).  Are they still available new or are the sizes NLA? 

Seems to need to know the length of spokes (I assume 10-5/8" or 270mm-> seems to be a 26" rim), the gauge of wire (unknown), type of material (appears to be steel wire, nipples are chrome with two flats?).

Or maybe somebody can send me a good link about rims?

Thanks-

Paul


----------



## eryauch (Jan 19, 2010)

The rims on my bike are stamped "Schwinn Tubular S-2" in between the knurling. They were covered in road grime and it was difficult to see until cleaned up. My rims were on a 1950 Panther so I'm not sure about an earlier bike like yours.
Eric


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 19, 2010)

S2, S7, S5 etc. are Schwinn wheels. S2 being the heavyweight aka balloon tire bike wheel. They take a 26x2.125 tire. That is what your bike will take although the S2s were a post war wheel I believe so yours should be a drop center wheel with probably new departure hubs. Post war 1946 and on.... the S2 etc. had "S2" and "Schwinn" stamped on the rim. Yours probably won't have that. Do you have any close up pix of the rims and hubs?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2010)

*Lobdell*

Your rims were probably made by Lobdell. Check this link...
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/676.htm

Pat


----------



## malloy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

WEAKFISH said:


> S2, S7, S5 etc. are Schwinn wheels. S2 being the heavyweight aka balloon tire bike wheel. They take a 26x2.125 tire. That is what your bike will take although the S2s were a post war wheel I believe so yours should be a drop center wheel with probably new departure hubs. Post war 1946 and on.... the S2 etc. had "S2" and "Schwinn" stamped on the rim. Yours probably won't have that. Do you have any close up pix of the rims and hubs?




The rear hub say "New Departure" on them.  Not sure about the front (still filthy), but both rims are a matched set (no reason to think they were ever replaced later on in its' life -> sat in a barn most of its' life unused).

I don't have any close up pictures of the rims (no tires on them, I threw them away when I took the bike apart in 1993 because they had disinergrated -> the main reason I want to put the bike back together is so the pieces will stay together.  I lost the fenders because somebody thought they were doing me a favor by throwing them away  still mad about that!).   

I will try and take some tonight and post them.  Is there anything I'm looking for to photograph?  Just the hub markings?  A good picture of the rims by themselves?

Appreciate it.

Paul


----------



## malloy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

PCHiggin said:


> Your rims were probably made by Lobdell. Check this link...
> http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/676.htm
> 
> Pat




Cool! Can I still buy them for $3 a pair?

Paul


----------



## malloy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

eryauch said:


> The rims on my bike are stamped "Schwinn Tubular S-2" in between the knurling. They were covered in road grime and it was difficult to see until cleaned up. My rims were on a 1950 Panther so I'm not sure about an earlier bike like yours.
> Eric




I did come across a thread or two about the rims being stamped, but I couldn't find any markings on mine.

Paul


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2010)

Check this link,It says "Deep Drop Center" Does that describe yours? I'd clean them thoroughly and look for a stamp.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1938_12.html

Pat


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with PChiggin...probably Lobdell with New Departure wheels.


----------



## malloy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

PCHiggin said:


> Check this link,It says "Deep Drop Center" Does that describe yours? I'd clean them thoroughly and look for a stamp.
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1938_12.html
> 
> Pat




Yup (but are painted, not the "chromium" ones) ! So they should have a stamp on them?  I'll take a look tonight!

Paul


----------



## malloy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Searched and searched the rims, no marks on them that I can find.  Any marks maybe under the paint.

Here's some pictures of the rims and hubs:














Both the front and rear hubs are "New Departure".  The rear hub is a "D" model.

So, I can use any spoke/nipple for a S2 26" rim?   

Paul


----------



## wave1960 (Jan 19, 2010)

*My 48 Schwinn*

..had Unmarked flat rims without Knurls. Looked just like S-2's but those look like lobdells (at least the one in the foreground).


----------



## malloy1 (Jan 20, 2010)

wave1960 said:


> ..had Unmarked flat rims without Knurls. Looked just like S-2's but those look like lobdells (at least the one in the foreground).




Would a picture of the profile of the rim give a better ID?  What are Knurls (nice newbie question)?

Paul

Edit:


----------

